# ملف رائع وبسيط عن اصول اللحام



## المتكامل (11 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى الافادة من طرق اللحام وخاصة لشبكات الشيلر


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (16 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## BAF-XX (16 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك . *​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ممكن الترجمة


----------



## كرم الباري (8 يوليو 2009)

امل من الله الصحه والعافيه لكم اخوتي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق نصر (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا والونى مش شايف ملفات هو انت خافى الملف


----------



## المتكامل (28 أغسطس 2009)

لا يا اخي الكريم الملفات غير مخفيه موجوده بالمشاركه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المستشار الدولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*
لو كان مترجم قد تكون الفائدة اشمل​


----------



## محمد تكيف (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## إبن رشد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ميدو ميكا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. و مستنيين حاجات تانية ..


----------



## makyljamee (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشششششششششششكووووووووووورر


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك ونحو المزيد


----------



## م. يامن خضور (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## NevonJameel (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 يناير 2010)

very valuable informations


----------



## egy_silver (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ajaha (19 يناير 2010)

*ملاحظات وتوجيهات مهمه ومفيدة يجب التقيد بها ، وإن شاء الله سيتم العمل بها ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراَ*​


----------



## fixnow (20 يناير 2010)

Thank you for your great effort


----------



## إبن رشد (5 فبراير 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البخاري 19 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## المتكامل (7 مارس 2010)

اشكر مرور كل الزملاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## ahmadmechanical (11 مارس 2010)

ممتاز ما شاء الله


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ايمن الناقة (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## دعاب 2010 (26 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## المتكامل (26 مارس 2010)

اشكر كل الزملاء على مرورهم واتمنى الافاده للجميع ولكن 1500 مشاهده و 34 رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الارديني (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله وتو كانت مترجمة لكانت اكثر فائدة


----------



## الارديني (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا ولو ترجم لنفع اكثر


----------



## فاروق سالم (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي زكية (27 مارس 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## أبو أيوب ناجي حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد رافع (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير، طبعا ملف بسيط وشامل ومفيد أسال الله العظيم ان يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ممكن الترجمة*​


----------



## مجاهد حسين مجاهد (16 أبريل 2010)

اين هو الملف اللى بيتكلم عن اللحام


----------



## المتكامل (16 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم مجاهد :
انت اول شي اذهب الى الصفحه الاولى و سوف تجد تحت المشاركه على اليمين ملفات مرفقه , وبعدين رح تحمل الملفات المرفقة و بعد ما تحملها ان شاء الله رح تجد ملف عن طريقة اللحام ويارب تستفاد منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لك تحياتي ................


----------



## مجاهد حسين مجاهد (16 أبريل 2010)

دخلت أسأل عن اصول اللحام لكن اترينى دخلت متاهة


----------



## sam6 (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (17 أبريل 2010)

الي بيحب من الاخوة الزملاء الاطلاع على ملف وشرح مبسط عن المضخات انا كمان نزلته وموجود بالملتقى


----------



## هشام العمدة (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق نصر (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الملف المحفى


----------



## apo_mosa (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fadlool (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## air_con (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااا جزيلا على الملف تم التحميل


----------



## aymanboss88 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## المتكامل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و جميع اعظاء و زوار المنتدى بالف خير


----------



## wawaw (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## alaa_84 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وفيراً


----------



## محمد علواني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر وجزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااا&


----------



## هيما هيما (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salamat (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وننتظر المزيد من المواضيع عن اللحام بكل انواعه وتقيناته ​


----------



## abo_renad2 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mech_mahmoud (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo_ppc (9 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraa harith (7 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## dido067 (15 أغسطس 2011)

ملف رائع و "متكامل".....شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## رزق نصر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اكثر الله خيركم 
و هذا موضوع غاية في الأهمية نتمني ممن لديه مراجع او مرجعيات جهات دولية ان يتكرم بتزويدنا بها 
من المهم ان يتحدث لنا متخصص عن اسلاك اللحام و استخدامها و معاني الأرقام و الرموز المطبوعة على الالكترود


----------



## nofal (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي.


----------



## المتكامل (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في افادة كافة الزملاء و الزوار .


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جمعية الجليل للرعاية والتأهيل المجتمعي الخيرية


----------



## عبقري التكييف (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fox5 (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما


----------



## اسامة اشرى (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا أخى على هذا الملف ذو الفائدة الكبيرة لكل الاعضاء 
فعلا كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااا ومفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااا
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## emad_seoud (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

